# Le Champion CF Ltd



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine's on it's way! Getting the kid-on-Christmas-Eve feeling waiting for it. Due for delivery on 10/07. Pictures/report to follow!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Only 2 days left.


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: then :mad2: 

It arrived! I am in Vancouver, Canada so I had it delivered to a local US address. I went and picked it up this afternoon! I was so excited to open the box, however that's when it went downhill  

There had been an impact in transit on the hub of the front wheel, which has pushed the rim into (through...) the non-drive-side chainstay.

The rest of the bike is built and looks great, but at the moment it's an expensive piece of art (even at Bikes Direct's low costs!). 

I have emailed Bikes Direct and am eagerly awaiting a response. The only problem I have is I return to London, England on the 14th October (a week today!) so it's going to be a problem getting this sorted. My ideal solution would be to have a frame shipped to me this week, or to the UK so I can build it up with all of the parts from the current bike. 

Really wanted to get out and ride this weekend too  

Rob


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

well that just blows big time...........not to mention your leaving the country in a week creates an even larger snafu...........best of luck.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

That sucks. That's why it's best to ship insured. Curious why you assembled it when the chainstay was cracked. Aren't you just going to ship it back right away?


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

Good question! I built it up to check evertything else was in working order in case they offer to ship me just a frame. If there were other parts damaged, I would ship the whole lot back. Everything else is good (the wheels need truing and the rear der needs tuning, but it's nothing I can't do).


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 on that sucking ...

But from the glass is half-full department, that is the first yellow and white LC frame I have seen, and I think I like it


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Rob_P said:


> Good question! I built it up to check evertything else was in working order in case they offer to ship me just a frame. If there were other parts damaged, I would ship the whole lot back. Everything else is good (the wheels need truing and the rear der needs tuning, but it's nothing I can't do).



As you are leaving the country this maybe a better choice
take the bike and we send you a frame

sorry for my slow response;
I am at Kona [where my wife just completed the Ironman]


Your situation may be more complicarted than others; as you are planning to take the bike out of the country.

Cliff at [email protected] can start work on this situation and I can check in on it Tuesday after I get back from Knoa

Thanks

Mike


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Rob P any update info??


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a new frame on the way! It took a little while to initially get the ball rolling but Mike was away, there had been some personnel changes and my first email got bounced to spam. It's been USPS'ed to the UK so I'm really grateful for the after-sales service at Bikes Direct.

The new frame is the white and blue, which is not actually available on the website in this size (61). I was considering ordering it in this colour the first time round but I couldn't , so I'm excited to see it and get it built. 

Pictures and (hopefully...) a riding review soon!

Rob


----------



## andgott (Oct 13, 2010)

It's nice to see that this was all resolved for you. If it rides anything like my Century, You'll love it.

Of course, You MUST be a shill, since you don't have 1000 posts yet 

-Andrew


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Good to hear it's being resolved.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> I am at Kona [where my wife just completed the Ironman]


Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

The frame arrived! I went to the postal depot to pick it up (I had to pay some customs duty on it). Photos are from my phone, so apologies for the quality... I've done a few rides (5 miles, 15 miles, 23 miles) and have absolutely no complaints so far! Comfy ride (relatively, compared to my full-suspension MTB), crisp shifts (again, first time shifting on a road bike), great feel when climbing and descending. I hope to build up the miles over the next couple of weeks, and can see myself investing in winter gloves and shoe covers!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad to read about a successful journey.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

good stuff. 

glad to hear you were taken care of.


----------

